# VIDEO: Blues Tip Top Too. The Paralympic medal winning Cob.



## Carefreegirl (6 September 2012)

As promised a short clip of Geraldine Savage's team Bronze medal winning Cob. We willed her on to a medal in the individual but alas not to be, so pleased that she still goes home with a medal though 








Hope it plays as it took aaaaggggeeeessss to download 


And just a few more piccies.


----------



## mle22 (6 September 2012)

Fantastic - thank you. I've been loving your photos.


----------



## Carefreegirl (6 September 2012)

Thankyou - I've got enough pics to keep us going until Rio


----------



## FlaxenPony05 (6 September 2012)

Laptop seems to keep crashing when I try and load the video  will try again later, he and rider look lovely in pics. I do like a nice grey cob


----------



## WestCoast (6 September 2012)

OMG he's beautiful - I bet he's not for sale after the event. 

Paula


----------



## jennywren07 (6 September 2012)

awww we loved watching his test, he's just my sort of horse too


----------



## Carefreegirl (6 September 2012)

Paulag said:



			OMG he's beautiful - I bet he's not for sale after the event. 

Paula
		
Click to expand...

You couldn't put a price on any of the horse's. From Super cob to Sophie's 7 yr old warmblood they were all outstanding. Even when the crowds were asked to clap by the riders I can only think of one that got upset but then settled with a pat from the groom.








This are the British team horses coming in for the medal ceremony and they are bloody big fit horses, as an able bodied rider I'd struggle to ride them.


----------



## Carefreegirl (6 September 2012)

FlaxenPony05 said:



			Laptop seems to keep crashing when I try and load the video  will try again later, he and rider look lovely in pics. I do like a nice grey cob 

Click to expand...

It does seem to pause a few times whilst playing but my camera is a camera and video camera in one so probably why not the best quality. I did pan onto the crowd waving at the end but again isn't very clear


----------



## FlaxenPony05 (6 September 2012)

carefreegirl said:



			It does seem to pause a few times whilst playing but my camera is a camera and video camera in one so probably why not the best quality. I did pan onto the crowd waving at the end but again isn't very clear 

Click to expand...

Tis working now, what a lovely little horse  loving the music!


----------



## igglepop (7 September 2012)

I swear i saw a traditional cob competing on the first day with feathers and everything, cant seem to find what horse and rider were don't suppose you know? ps loved that horse.


----------



## hobo (7 September 2012)

Loved the music and horse thank you for posting.


----------



## Carefreegirl (8 September 2012)

Igglepop- there was and she was riding side saddle. Lovely pic in the mag this week


----------



## MyBoyChe (8 September 2012)

Never thought Id see a freestyle to "Steptoe & Son", absolutely inspired!  What a beautiful horse too, really lovely expression on his little face.  A huge well done to all our para riders, fantastic results all round x


----------



## igglepop (8 September 2012)

carefreegirl said:



			Igglepop- there was and she was riding side saddle. Lovely pic in the mag this week 

Click to expand...

Thanks don't suppose you know the name of the rider?


----------



## Carefreegirl (8 September 2012)

Just had a quick google (as working) and she's a Belgian rider called Barbra Minneci and the horse is an Irish cob called Barilla :£


----------



## eahotson (11 September 2012)

Loved it!


----------



## Faberge (11 September 2012)

igglepop said:



			I swear i saw a traditional cob competing on the first day with feathers and everything, cant seem to find what horse and rider were don't suppose you know? ps loved that horse.
		
Click to expand...

I saw that one - pic of it on p42 of H&H


----------



## Britestar (11 September 2012)

This Cob and the Belgium Trad cob Barilla (?) were my favorite horses there. I have the whole of the trad cobs freestyle test on video. I'll try and upload it.


----------



## Carefreegirl (13 September 2012)

Britestar said:



			This Cob and the Belgium Trad cob Barilla (?) were my favorite horses there. I have the whole of the trad cobs freestyle test on video. I'll try and upload it.
		
Click to expand...



Any luck ? I'd love to see it


----------

